# Can't Sign on to Rider's App Since Yesterday....



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

......anyone else having the same problem? It just says:
"SORRY FOR THE DELAY. WE HAD SOME PROBLEM CONNECTING BUT SHOULD HAVE YOU MOVING AGAIN _*SHORTLY*_. TRY AGAIN"

This has been since last night and I'm still getting the same message this morning. (Shortly?)


----------



## Rezzy (Mar 10, 2015)

Actually came by here to see if anyone else was experiencing this issue. I used the app yesterday around 9am Pacific to get a ride to the airport, worked great! Then when I arrived in LA, it kept throwing me a server error and the only option was to sign out. Now everytime i try to sign back in, I either get a server error, or the app completely crashes. 

Glad I'm not alone.


----------

